# BULLRUN - Speed TV



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

Just tuned into the second season of Bullrun. I really liked the show last year and the Lambo and E46 M3 were pretty sweet.

I didn't even know it was up again. This year I am liking the Ferrari, Pantera and the Porsche although they just got eliminated. The in-camera shots of the Pantera show you how loud that thing is. I wonder how reliable it will be during the course of the show. Overall the cars are pretty sweet. I am pretty excited to watch the second episode.

Anyone notice the platform shoes that guy was wearing from team Corvette? I don't know how he drives with those things.

I always think what kind of car I would like to have on that show. BMW of course would be an obvious choice, but I wouldn't want to wreck it in the challenges or worry about expensive repairs. I keep think a supercharged Crown Vic with some nice staggered black rims, lowered suspension, the works, painted white with everything else blacked out would be cool.

Oh yeah if you haven't seen the show...Thursday at 10pm on Speed. I am sure you can download torrents of last season if you never saw it (It was on Spike TV). Well worth it.


----------



## kevalent (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me! I need to set the Tivo to tape this season. Hoping it's good.


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

First episode so far was enjoyable!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Cool show, I never saw season 1 but I did catch the first episode from season 2...added a season pass to Tivo. The girl with the Ferrari team looks to be even more high maintenance than the car!

414hp for that Solstice? That's nuts!

Shelby broke down already - ugh.

The guy driving the Porsche complained that he had clutch problems. I bet it was driver error.

I think the best car for that would be something stock and reliable. So far it doesn't seem that crazy HP is needed to be successful since they are on public roadways. I would take something like a 911 (not all modded up like the NJ guys had) or an M3.


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

Last year a mostly stock Pontiac Firebird (last generation) won the whole thing.


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

New episode was pretty good. Not surprised about the outcome. I just think how fun it would actually be to participate.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I was watching this last night...?
It was a bar so a little fuzzy to me...all I remember was people thrashing nice cars which kind of makes me cringe


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

pretty much


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

Pretty crazy that team Evo literally wrecked their car. I wonder what was going on and how really pissed the owner of the car was that he didn't show up for elimination. Also how stupid is it for the Dart team to complete the challenge safely, taking it easy and than show boat and flip your car after it is over?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

ass holes


----------



## PBC///2.7 (Aug 14, 2008)

by,by..TEAM EVO.......cool show though....I think the 2 grils will win....


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I like team Avalanche...


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

They seem cool. It is interesting how they film the challenges and then finding out the times. The Dart team looked like they were moving so slowly and the Evo guys looked quick, but were slower in the end. Avalanche seems to spank everyone despite driving a large truck.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

ttgxc said:


> This year I am liking the Ferrari, Pantera and the Porsche although they just got eliminated.


Lol, You nailed the first 3 teams to be eliminated. Which team do you _not_ like, I might need to place a bet...


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Avalanche or Solstice

the truck is probably what I would have personally picked to do the run...half of the stuff they do is off road and they are big and comfortable and rugged...not worried about your tires popping due to low profile tires...nice big gas tank and the ability to carry extra tanks and tires if you really go crazy, plenty of room for all your stuff

seems like a good plan no?


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

X6 50i FTW  -- with aux fuel tank.


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

6 Brit said:


> Avalanche or Solstice
> 
> the truck is probably what I would have personally picked to do the run...half of the stuff they do is off road and they are big and comfortable and rugged...not worried about your tires popping due to low profile tires...nice big gas tank and the ability to carry extra tanks and tires if you really go crazy, plenty of room for all your stuff
> 
> seems like a good plan no?


Unfortunately the temptation to take the dirt roads others can't is what got the Avalanche guys into the challenge. They spent all this time on dirt roads that they thought were more direct but actually dead-ended in the middle of nowhere. They're also the only guys to get a flat tire so far.


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

Tangent said:


> Lol, You nailed the first 3 teams to be eliminated. Which team do you _not_ like, I might need to place a bet...


I guess I am not crazy about the VW team. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

I want to compete, can bimmerfest have a team?


----------



## ttgxc (Dec 22, 2006)

Araq44 said:


> I want to compete, can bimmerfest have a team?


If someone supplies the car, I would be the co-driver.


----------

